# sex during 2WW



## claire1576 (Aug 17, 2010)

hi
can you have sex during the 2WW ?? 

i dont want to do anything to jepodise the outcome??

Thanks in advance

Claire


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi. What treatment have you had? if it was IVF with egg collection things can be a little uncomfortable.

I've had previous IUI and an IVF resulting in a positive and me and DH didn't really change much in the bedroom antics. There was just a few cool down days after EC as I was a little sore.

Just think of all those out there that don't know they're pg until a missed AF. They must still be doing 'it'

Good luck!!


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm on my 2ww. I asked my doc this question (maybe risking his opinion that i was some sexy crazy animal, but i thought i'd ask anyway!) He said he wouldn't recommend it during the first few days but after that it would be fine! We've just tried to keep our lives as normal as possible to try and ease the waiting game a bit!   Hope you're OK. Sending lots of      your way.
anna


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Some clinics advise not to, others say it's ok....I think really it's down to personal choice and if, worst case scenario, the treatment didn't work, would you blame yourselves ?? That's the only way I can really explain it.

Our clinic said it was ok after around 1st week and to carry on as normal (although during 2ww is anything normal ??!!  ) and on a few of our cycles we've had a little bit of fun







at around 8-10dpt. However, we've had quite a few BFN and early mc's, so for most of them we've not......just lots of kissing and cuddling as that doesn't do any harm !

If you are going to, probably best to leave it until at least 2nd week because you've been through EC and ET procedures so will most likely be sore and tender anyway......it's really only a decision you can make.

If you use the search tool you'll find 100's of threads/posts asking same question...just type in "2ww" and "sex" into the search bar....and there are polls on Voting board too.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

